# Southpaw looking for a gun...



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everybody, Im looking for a gun thats made for a lefty shooter like myself. I know of 2 that are fully ambidextrous. The HK P2000, which I didnt really like the way it felt in my hand, and also the price, and the S&W M&P which I DID like....alot. But Id hate to think that with all the gun manufactuers out there, only 2 of them make a gun with ambidextrous capabilities. Do I have any other options?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

HK USP series.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

_Well I'm suprised Shipwreck hasn't jumped on here yet extolling the virtues of the P99, so I will :mrgreen:_

The Walther P99 series, check 'em out. I've got a friend who's a lefty and it worked great for him at the range.. Also available in a compact version, which is my carry piece.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Walther P88 and the Bersa line are good for lefties. Regards, Richard


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you looked at the Beretta 92/96?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A_J said:


> _Well I'm suprised Shipwreck hasn't jumped on here yet extolling the virtues of the P99, so I will :mrgreen:_
> 
> The Walther P99 series, check 'em out. I've got a friend who's a lefty and it worked great for him at the range.. Also available in a compact version, which is my carry piece.


Yep - P99 has an ambi mag release... :smt071


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I completely forgot about the Walther! I was checking it out at the store last time. It felt like a toy at first, but the more I held it, the more I liked it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't even get me started about how that gun is my fav  - Everyone here knows I never shut up talking about the P99 - U can browse the Walther section for past threads if ya like..


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Check out Ruger.

WM


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

The ultimate hand gun for ambidextrous shooters is the H&K P7M8.
It has NO side mounted levers for safety or slide release.
All of these are controlled by a grip lever on the front strap, 
“think grip safety on a 1911” good firing grip all is good to go, 
relax grip you are on safe it is just that easy. 
An ambidextrous magazine release to top it all off & you are done.

Dorian


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

im also new here, but i do know that the beretta px4 storm has ambi mag release, my bro has that pistol but i havent shot it or know how it is?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U can swop the mag release. SOme of the other guns mentioned, though, require no swop - the mag release works from both sides already.

But, the Beretta 92 also has a swopable mag release...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Dorian said:


> The ultimate hand gun for ambidextrous shooters is the H&K P7M8.
> It has NO side mounted levers for safety or slide release.
> All of these are controlled by a grip lever on the front strap,
> "think grip safety on a 1911" good firing grip all is good to go,
> ...


:smt046 @ the price....little more than I wanna spend.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

What about a FNH FNP 9? I see it has some ambidextrous features, but I havent heard much about the company. Anyone know if they're good guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think ya should give the P99 a chance.

But yes, I have heard nothing but good things about the gun. Looks sweet with the stainless slide too.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think ya should give the P99 a chance.
> 
> But yes, I have heard nothing but good things about the gun. Looks sweet with the stainless slide too.


Dont worry, Im not ruling out the P99, as a matter of fact Im heading to the gun store in a little bit to check it out again.


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

1911 with an ambi slide release, saftey, and mag release!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1911 said:


> 1911 with an ambi slide release, saftey, and mag release!


I've never seen an ambi slide release on a 1911...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Just an ambi mag release is a royal PITA for a 1911, never heard of an ambi slide release either. I'm betting there is no such animal.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Even if they made a 1911 with ambi. stuff, I wouldnt get it, Im not a fan of 1911's. No offense. :mrgreen: 

And after goin to the store and comparing guns, I decided Im going with the Walther in a 9mm.

Now if I could just get the state to hurry up and give me my permit.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl..

Now ya just gotta decide about the QA or A/S trigger....

I am selling that Beretta I won to buy a QA trigger P99 - I have 3 A/S models...


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

the Sigs and Glocks are all for lefties also. Left hand Glock shooters find that the mag release is easier for the lefty as it comes from the factory but it can be reversed.


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

Brownells


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Beretta 9000s DAO? Maybe not the kind of trigger you'd ideally like but presumably there is nothing to fight with except the mag release?


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

GUYS I apologize!!! When I wrote the post about the slide release I was tring to go through the BROWNELLS book in my head  (we all know that that was my first mistake) I could have sworn that I seen a slide release in there. I even pictured in my head the way it would work and assemble  
SORRY
(if anybody is keeping count that is my first mistake on this forum...dont worry it will not be the last  )


----------



## old_ironsights (Aug 26, 2006)

Bersa Thunder .45

Fully ambidextrous.


----------

